
Time Warps and the M87 ‘Black Hole’ - nyc111
https://principia-scientific.org/time-warps-and-the-m87-black-hole/
======
ziddoap
A fair warning for readers: Principia Scientific has been rated Strong in both
"Conspiracy Level" and "Psuedo-Science" level by Media Bias Fact Check. They
also received a "Low" score for the category "Fact Check". [1]

The author has been quoted saying: "I'm neither a mathematician nor a
physicist. More accurately, I'm a gardener and home handyman who does science
in his spare time." [2]

This is abundently clear throughout the article. One of my favorite parts is
when he is arguing against a few different PhD's, and uses his own YouTube
video as a reference to defend his argument (which appears to be the only
reference in the entire article).

I'd avoid reading unless looking for an entertainment piece.

[1].[https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/principia-scientific-
internat...](https://mediabiasfactcheck.com/principia-scientific-
international/)
[2][https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Stephen_J._Crothers](https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Stephen_J._Crothers)

------
cracauer
I always thought that a ring singularity, which is a rotating disk of infinite
density with no size in the 3rd dimension, would be excellent for cutting
bread.

